# New York - Boston, Acela, First Class in COLOR!



## Sealink (Sep 8, 2008)

Finally! The day of the trip!

A sunny and hot day in New York, and a hopefully lovely trip in Acela First Class...

Reached Penn Station in plenty of time, thanks to a limo transfer  and found the ticket collection system excellent. Much better than in the UK. Found the lounge, which was empty, and settled down, managing to charge my camera, get a cup of coffee and a big Danish pastry. The lounge was nice enough, but there didn't seem to be that big a range of snacks.












Our train was called, 2158 to Boston, so made my way to the track. Carrying our cases to the train is par for the course over here, but I was told that it's unusual for Amtrak...

...on reaching the track there was an instant blast of uncomfortable heat and a terrible smell... a bit like rotting fish. Not pleasant at all. First class was at the back of the train and was quite a walk. I was annoyed by the fact that seat numbers were not pre-assigned, so the table seats (ie: two seats facing another two with a table in the middle) where all taken up by single travellers who had spread out! That said, the leg room in the airline style seats was amazing, and the air con was nice so it wasn't such a big deal.






Offered a drink before the train left, in a glass! And very generous servings. The staff were efficient, not overly friendly, but nice all the same. (Although one of the attendents let me take pictures at each station, which was great!)

The view from Hellgate Bridge was indeed amazing... I managed to capture a bit of it here






Then another ticket check, this time the conductor took my ticket and placed in a pouch on top of my seat, saying 'Your ticket is in the seat above your head, not in front of you, not across from you' which I couldn't understand or explain!

Then another vodka and coke! And a rather lovely meal. This was my third drink which was in a plastic cup, but all the others where in glass cups. Very nice ones too!






The bread roll was warm, the butter at room temperature and the beef very tasty. The only disappointment was the 'pudding' which was basically a mint chocolate. But that's small fry, as by now I was enjoying another vodka and coke!

In the UK, the only operator that includes meal in the price of a ticket is Virgin Trains, who operate on the West Coast Mainline Line. Their food doesn't come close to this!

As I mentioned, the attendent let me take pictures at the stops so I got a few in, as well as pictures of the scenery en route which was gorgeous.





















And finally to lovely Boston. New York was amazing, big, bold, unlovely but wonderful, Boston was just beautiful, and felt like a breath of fresh air compared to pressure cooker New York. But I can't wait to go back to both places.






And I would recommend Acela in an instant.


----------



## edding (Sep 8, 2008)

Great report and photos! Thank you. I have ridden trains in the UK quite a bit the last few years on vacation ( I plan my travels around my Britrail pass) so it's interesting to get a UK perspective on our trains. I haven't traveled 1st class on the Acela yet but it's on my to-do list. Thanks again for the report

Ed


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Aloha

Also want to say Makalo for a great report. New Haven sure looks different from my memories, mostly it's clean. Where is that bridge and/or do you know its name. Also the Station , is it Hartford?

I am glad you enjoyed your trip.

Again Aloha


----------



## Sealink (Sep 8, 2008)

I think the station was Route 128. Unfortunately I don't know the bridge name


----------



## hello (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you, I also enjoyed your report -- and your pictures were great -- so clear and sharp!!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 8, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> Where is that bridge and/or do you know its name. Also the Station , is it Hartford?


The bridge is I-95 crossing the Thames (sp? - I apolgize to the UK  ) River between New London and Groton, CT. The bridge that the AE is on at that point is the bridge that was closed during reconstruction this year. And the station is Route 128 outside Boston.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 8, 2008)

Sealink,

Thanks for the report! 

I never tire of that view on the Hell Gate Bridge, it's one of the best ways to see NYC.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 9, 2008)

Fine report, and fine pictures. For a Limey.  Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 9, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also the Station , is it Hartford?
> ...


Clarification:

The first station is New Haven. (Not hard to figure out with the sign! :lol: ) The 2nd one (with the guy with the suitcase) is Route 128. The final one (with the 2 trains) is South Station in Boston.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 9, 2008)

great TR and very nice pictures

thanks for the TR


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Sep 9, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> Also want to say Makalo for a great report. New Haven sure looks different from my memories, mostly it's clean. Where is that bridge and/or do you know its name. Also the Station , is it Hartford?


Hartford is on the inland route from New Haven; most trains that serve Hartford are the Springfield Shuttle, though a tiny number of Regional trains serve Hartford directly. In any case, there's no electrification at Hartford, and no Acela at Hartford.


----------



## como (Sep 9, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> Also want to say Makalo for a great report. New Haven sure looks different from my memories, mostly it's clean. Where is that bridge and/or do you know its name. Also the Station , is it Hartford?
> 
> I am glad you enjoyed your trip.
> ...



A nice trip report. I lived in New Haven from 1978-1980 and as GG-1 said the old station, before it was renovated was nasty. Guys sleeping in the tunnel, trash everywhere. The renovated station is very nice.


----------

